# Help Building A Custom Computer Desk



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi there,

I need help in determining the cost of building a custom computer desk. I'm a graphic artist and have found that I need a custom setup because I find that pre-made models are too tall for me. I need to be able to work comfortably for what I do. 

What I want is a very simple design like this: 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/images/Td/monster-table-470-hed-0609.jpg

Except I don't want the top to be glass, but a dark wood. I need it to be around 21" wide and 57" long. I also need the desk to be 25" in height. I would prefer some type of cable management but if that would be too expensive I will omit that. I also need to figure out something for my tower as it's huge. It's around 22" inches long and almost 22" inches high. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm mainly looking for an estimate and planning help. 

Haley


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

should be a fairly easy design to do up a plan based on that picture and the measurements you already spec'd out. When it comes to height of something like that i sit in the chair i will be using for it and get out the tape measure and decide what will feel right (you could also mock something up if thats too vague). as far as a guesstimate of cost. but once you have your top measurements and the height, it's normally fairly easy to draw it up and determine what scale the rest will look good in. If that fails? theres always the option of finding one similar in stores and stealing measurements from that, lol


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Based on the picture that you linked to, what you are looking for is essentially a table.

Are you also a woodworker? Do you intend to build this desk yourself?

If you are going to have to have someone else build this then I would change direction. I would purchase a table that meets your space criteria and then cut(or have cut) the legs off.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Based on the picture that you linked to, what you are looking for is essentially a table.
> 
> Are you also a woodworker? Do you intend to build this desk yourself?
> 
> ...


+1. That would also be my advice.












 







.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't plan on building this myself. What I'm planning to do is get all the specifications right and then take it to someone who knows what they're doing. I figured getting an estimate or at least an idea of what it would cost to do it would be beneficial.

Before deciding to get this custom built I had a few people telling me to get one of those Ikea desks instead but I'm just very cautious do to the fact that my electronic equipment was/in very expensive and I've read so many stories where the top actually breaks apart easy because it's made of some kind of particle board.

And like I said I really need to to be around 25 inches high to work comfortably. The desk I'm working on now is one of those glass desks from Walmart and it's around 30 inches. Which makes it very hard to work even with putting my chair at the highest. 

I had a question also, what material would be the best to use that won't be too expensive?

I guess my budget would be around $500-700


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

If it were me building that desk for myself, I think id go with a mahogany or oak stained deep red for the base, than do a laminate top in a black color, with a mahogany or oak trim around it. i think for the base id do about 1 1/2" thick legs, mortiesed into say 3 1/2 wide feet and the streacher id use 1 1/2" thick as well, with through mortises' into the legs aprox 3/4 of the way up the legs, as well as one closer to the feet.
That would be on the higer end of cost, id guesstimate in the 200 dollar range for materials. Lesser would be to use poplar for the hard wood, and lesser yet would be to use pine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That design is called a trestle table*

EBay has many in all price ranges, but this one is basic and doesn't cost a lot.: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mission...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bb60dd01
Also look at harvest tables or Mission style. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/30-X60-Farm-Har...330596511640?pt=US_Tables&hash=item4cf9166f98
As was suggested one could be cut down to suit your 25" height requirement. The cost of a truly "custom" table may scare you.  bill


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

I looked around for companies that do custom builds and the price about made me faint. D: I figured if I could get someone locally to do it it would be a cheaper cost. I went with the most simple design because I thought it would be a more economical cost. 

I GUESS I could attempt to build it myself but I've never built anything besides an old metal fan. It turned out okay but a desk is a whole different story. 

Do you guys think if I bought the materials and brought them to someone else it would be cheaper then just leaving it all up to the carpenter?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any woodworkers in the family? if so they may be willing to build it for you, or assist you. As far as materials go, most of the time the average person not in the hobby probbly goes to the big box stores for there hardwood, and it's way more expensive that way, so it would be more cost effective if your going to hire it out to use there source's for materials. its amazing the differance if you say buy oak rough sawn wholesale compaired to the fancy plastic wrapped IMO inferior oak at menards. Maybe im nuts, but i think i get alot more appealing grain buying rough sawn.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

No woodworkers in the family unfortunately. Me being naive thought that a simple desk/table would top out at $500 or at least under a grand. I'm still going to school so $700 would be the maxium I could spend right now. Any of you guys live close to Louisiana and would be willing to take on a "small" project? Heh. In all seriousness, is what I'm looking for a tough build?


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

My Son-in-Law and I are in the Process of building this desk for my wife very simple plan made of 3/4 Red oak ply materials so far about 300.00 and MDF would be cheaper still and just as sturdy if you like I can have him CAD up a schematic and send it to you Also if you take away the Hutch top and smaller base your price would be even less but you still have to find someone to build it or go buy some screws and glue and start building.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Also harvest tables*

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-X60-Farm-Har...330596511640?pt=US_Tables&hash=item4cf9166f98
Easier to cut down to the height you need.  bill


http://cgi.ebay.com/Glass-Dining-Ta...160531571362?pt=US_Tables&hash=item25606d62a2
BTW This one is cool, but not your height...maybe ask for a lower height?????


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

@scrollerart, I would very much appreciate it as long as it's not any trouble for your son-in-law. Beautiful desk by the way, I'm sure your wife will love it! 

@woodnthings, That glass desk is incredibly awesome looking but I'd be nervous about my monitors cracking it. My regular 22" montior isn't the problem. It's the art tablet I have. It's incredibly big and very heavy around 22" but has a metal base for adjusting the height so artists can draw comfortably. I'd guess it's around 30 pounds alone. D:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

LovelyMunster said:


> Do you guys think if I bought the materials and brought them to someone else it would be cheaper then just leaving it all up to the carpenter?


That's the last thing I would recommend. In fact, if you do go to a shop, don't even mention that you got advice from a forum. They don't want your materials. If it was my shop, I'd briskly help you outside, with very little conversation.

If you bought something close in design that you like, just buy a handsaw, and cut off some of the legs. Desks or tops just don't crack or fall apart like you have "read". You could jump up and down on the desk top to see if it will break. Not all you read on forums is 100% absolute fact. Hopefully you know that. If you don't, I've got a good deal on a bridge that might interest you.












 







.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok he will be here later today I'll ask if he will CAD something up more to your dimensions and forward to you


----------



## jpanichella (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe you can just get a taller chair?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> ........
> 
> If you bought something close in design that you like, just buy a handsaw, *and cut off some of the legs.* ...........
> 
> ...



How many should she cut off? Some? :blink: bill












:laughing:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a keyboard tray & monitor arms? Humanscale makes some really nice ones - price only goes down from there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> How many should she cut off? Some? :blink: bill


Just the ones that are too long. Heck...everybody knows that.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

@cabinetman, thanks for the laugh. I'm not THAT naive to believe everything I read.  I just thought that if materials were bought it would cut the cost down and I would just have to pay for the labor. I also know that desks just don't fall apart because of the leg support and such. I think what the guy was referring to is that when he was disassembling it the top cracked for some reason. I know it most likely wouldn't just fall apart without having something structurally wrong. I can't risk that with over $3000 worth of monitors.  I guess I want the desk to last for a great deal of time and not have to replace it. I'm thinking in terms passing it down if I have any kids and such.

@scrollerart, thank you so much and I really appreciate it.

@woodnthings, cellophane, cabinet man, I can't "edit" this desk any because the structure is metal and the top piece is glass. It's one of the desks you get at Wal-Mart. Which is actually pretty sturdy, but like I said it's too tall for me. Get a taller chair you ask? I have and it's a pain to work on my Cintiq that way. You want your sketching materials at a good height so that you can do the best work you can. Even though the tablet is adjustable in height if I put it flat on the desk I have now, I can't see the whole screen. LOL I'm not that short, 5'1", the desk is just too tall. :blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

LovelyMunster said:


> @cabinetman, thanks for the laugh. I'm not THAT naive to believe everything I read.  I just thought that if materials were bought it would cut the cost down and I would just have to pay for the labor. I also know that desks just don't fall apart because of the leg support and such. I think what the guy was referring to is that when he was disassembling it the top cracked for some reason. I know it most likely wouldn't just fall apart without having something structurally wrong. I can't risk that with over $3000 worth of monitors.  I guess I want the desk to last for a great deal of time and not have to replace it. I'm thinking in terms passing it down if I have any kids and such.
> 
> @scrollerart, thank you so much and I really appreciate it.
> 
> @woodnthings, cellophane, cabinet man, I can't "edit" this desk any because the structure is metal and the top piece is glass. It's one of the desks you get at Wal-Mart. Which is actually pretty sturdy, but like I said it's too tall for me. Get a taller chair you ask? I have and it's a pain to work on my Cintiq that way. You want your sketching materials at a good height so that you can do the best work you can. Even though the tablet is adjustable in height if I put it flat on the desk I have now, I can't see the whole screen. LOL I'm not that short, 5'1", the desk is just too tall. :blink:


The only difference in cutting off the legs of a wooden table and a metal table is the saw used. And a little extra effort.

You cut the metal with a hack saw.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> The only difference in cutting off the legs of a wooden table and a metal table is the saw used. And a little extra effort.
> 
> You cut the metal with a hack saw.
> 
> George


Actually another difference is that cutting metal might be noisier. But...if all you have is a hack saw, you could cut either wood or metal.












 







.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the desk I have here: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Gla...00000003260370&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9193530

I don't think cutting the legs would be a good idea, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hey munster*

Check this out! stylish, adjustable and reasonable get 2 and place at 90 degrees...... :thumbsup: bill
Amazon.com: Virco 8700 Series Rectangular Activity Table, 48W X 24D X 30H, Medium Oak: Office Products

Also scroll through 25 pages of tables with the right hand arrow below.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

@woodnthings, I believe you just might be my hero! As a temporary solution for work purposes that is PERFECT. I've put a custom project on this website called custom made and already had responses. A guy in Texas, which is only a few hours away offered to do it for $800, so things pretty much turned out great. 

Thanks to everyone for all the help! I know I'll be back asking more questions. lol


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Munster, the image you provided in your first post is basically 8020 aluminum t-slot frames that you can buy in pre-cut sizes (or cut it yourself if you have a chop saw) and it's pretty much a DIY erector set, but bigger...

easy to find the parts, just google for aluminum 8020... 
very sturdy... seen many folks make a DIY CNC router based on the 8020 frames at cnczone.com

if done right, it's pretty solid.

also, if you want that whole plexi/transparent look, you can also check out tap plastics and they have instructional vids on gluing plexi to assemble the box for the MB/PSU units.

btw, are you watercooling the pc?


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

@Kingkong1970, I've been looking around at a lot of ideas and I have a design in mind. It's a little different then the link I provided but I guess I'm willing to wait a little to have a little more to spend. I'm going to add a little more to the design to make it look more personalized not just a desk. In the mean time I can work with just a standard long table, I just have to make sure it's the right height.

And yes, the PC has watercooling, but I still need some ventilation. It doesn't fit on my current desk or under it for that matter, so I have it beside it.

I'm going to end up having someone else do it because I've learned that I'm too accident prone to attempt things that could potentially cut off limbs. Haha.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

aaah a fellow watercooler!

how much radiator/fan are you putting in there? for both cpu/gpu/chipset?

did you check at bit-tech or XS for some project/modding logs there? there's some nutty builds out there...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Ventilation is SUPER important... I think I'd consider two backs...
The main Back with the Middle all OPEN... Then, a Sub-Back in front of that in the middle with the Sides OPEN. Would give you good air movement as well as a good place to hide wires, etc.

Apply the same logic to Left & Right modules... anywhere where there will be electronic equipment turned on.

Get it the right Height... especially where the Keyboard will be reached comfortably and the Monitor at the Height where you do NOT have to tilt your head to see it.

To me, those are the most important points that are a MUST...

Might not hurt to also have a Whisper fan where the main computer will be...
... if a notebook is being used, control the air to get to the top level where it can get UNDER it... even if you have to put holes in the top where it will sit... with fan underneath.

Good luck!


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Haley, 
I'm Scrollerart's Future son-in-law.
I too think you should take on the project of building it your self.
You will be happy that you did and feel better because of it.
I can do a CAD of the desk and a cutting schematic for you.

Are you sure that you read the measuring tape right when you were measure in your computer tower.
22" x 22" seems to be quite large if you want it under the desk. 
Due to the hight of the desk and the design that you have chosen, you might want to look at having the computer on the other side of the desk legs.

Also, what kind of Tablet do you have, that you're worried it might break the glass of a desk?
Every tablet I have seen is quite thin and light. (Bamboo, Wacom)

Your local Home Depot can do the cutting for you. 
Then all you would have to do is get your hands on a drill and some screws and go to town. (one of your friends or family members will probably lend you the drill!)
A desk like the monster table is quite easy to build, if it's made of wood.
Give me a day or so to put something together and I'll post your the plans.


----------



## LovelyMunster (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey there,

Thank you for getting back to me. I'm pretty sure I'm reading it correctly, but there's always a chance I'm wrong. Lol. But now that you mention it that looks wrong. I will upload some pictures today of my current set up and you can see for yourself. I have a Wacom Cintiq what is pretty big. 

I will get back to you later today and I appreciate your help very much! 

Haley


----------

